# [2008] Gas up .90 to 1.00 in my area.. how about yours.. [merged threads]



## carl2591 (Sep 12, 2008)

Went out this morning and got gas in one vehicle at $3.51 per gallon.. Went to play in golf tournament and on way back went by same station.  Price was up to $4.45 a big jump just today.. 

higher cost are on the way.. how bad is it in your area??..

we are located in Raleigh nc

more pricing at gasbuddy.com


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 12, 2008)

It is still $3.69 in my area


----------



## Moosie (Sep 12, 2008)

I paid $3.53 in NH today.


----------



## labguides (Sep 12, 2008)

Mid-grade gas is "down" to $3.75 here in Camarillo, CA.. that is cheapest it has been in a long time.


----------



## tombo (Sep 12, 2008)

Gas at Wal-mart was 3.54 a gallon yesterday, it was 3.92 this afternoon. Pretty big jump in one day for us too although not near as big of a jump as yours. We have several stations that ran out of gas because everyone is filling up everything from gas cans to 55 gallon drums. There were lines at gas stations all day today and we aren't anywhere near the path of the hurricane. 

The excuse is that refineries and off shore rigs are going to be damaged reducing supplies starting tomorrow. I hope they are wrong but they said on the news tonight that the last time there was flooding in this area of texas it was 9 months before the refineries were back to operating at full capacity. We might be headed for $5 a gallon soon.


----------



## Wonka (Sep 13, 2008)

*There she blows!  (Gas Prices)*

$4.64 today in Sarasota, up $1.03 from yesterday.  Surprise.  Surprise.


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 13, 2008)

There is also a thread about gas prices in the travel section.  I had a feeling yesterday I should gas up my car but I told myself I'd do it today.  Now I am regretting not listening to my feelings of yesterday.  I just didn't think about the hurricane and gas prices jumping so quickly.  I'll be heading down to the gas station in about an hour when it gets light.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 13, 2008)

This morning in the Tidewater VA (Norfolk, VA Bch, Suffolk, Chesapeake) area prices are up from $3.36 per gallon regular on Friday 09/12/2008 to as high as $4.99 per gal regular 9/13/2008.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 13, 2008)

This is 100% rediculous and the goverment should enforce price gouging rules.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Sep 13, 2008)

This is making me crazy.  I have been putting in $10 worth of gas so that I can fill up today at BJ's and save money. I want to kick myself in the butt because I'm sure it has gone up, and the line will be very long.  By my house, it has been 3.84, and has not come down lower at all.  Now, that price may seem appealing again.


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 13, 2008)

From an AP news report: 
_The oil and gas industry was closely watching Ike because it was headed straight for the nation's biggest complex of refineries and petrochemical plants. Wholesale gasoline prices jumped to around $4.85 a gallon *for fear of shortages.*_

I agree with Bill.  Local stations hiking up the price of gas before their price goes up is gouging.  I got lucky.  I filled up both cars early this morning with mid-grade at $3.87/gallon.  That's the same as it has been.  Utah's gas prices have been among the nation's most expensive.  Also, there weren't many cars at the pumps but they were starting to roll in when I left.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Sep 13, 2008)

Haven't seen gas prices today, but yesterday they were still at under $4.00 in Lansing area.  BUT, most stations had traffic backed up for blocks with people attempting to get their cars gassed up before the prices skyrocketed.  Some stations even had police directing traffic because of the conjestion around particular stations.   Unfortunately, because of the long lines, and because we had our two grandkids in the car with us, we didn't take the time to fill up.  We're going to regret it today when we have to drive into town (25 miles one way for us).

We've got family in Houston that we haven't heard from since last night and praying that everything is ok with them.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 13, 2008)

*Maybe.  Maybe Not.  (Not Necessarily, Anyhow.)*




Steamboat Bill said:


> This is 100% rediculous and the goverment should enforce price gouging rules.


Click here to read about whussup with rising gasoline prices in East Tennessee. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DebbieF (Sep 13, 2008)

Gassed up last nite at 3.69 and today it is 3.81. Not too bad here YET.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 13, 2008)

*Safeway Gas Discounts.*

Safeway gas stations in ZIP codes 19971 & 22030 -- possibly others also, I don't know -- offer 3 cents off per gallon to customers who have Safeway supermarket discount club cards. 

I lost my Safeway card right after I got it -- _mox nix_ because Safeway makes it easy to beep in my phone number at the check-out lanes & at the gas pumps. 

I was running on fumes & all set to tank up at Safeway's 22030 gas station -- beeped in my phone number & everything -- before noticing the hand-lettered notice saying they were out of regular gas but were selling premium gas at the mid-grade price.  

So I bought $10 worth of Safeway high test, then motored 2 miles down the road & tanked up at a Citgo that as it happened was selling regular gas for less than Safeway's posted price for the regular that it was out of anyway. 

Beats walking. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dwsupt (Sep 13, 2008)

*Central Illinois*

$3.99 and up, here.


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 13, 2008)

Filled up on the way to the airport Monday because my usual station was still $3.48, but it was $3.63 across the street. My station had already gone up twice in about a week.

DH called me in the airport Friday to ask if I had gas. There has been a run on gas here with many stations running out completely. Two of the stations were $3.99 yesterday and lined up. A third was $4.29 and also lined up. Went out today and saw $4.99 - $5.09.

One of the local distributors was out of gas and not expecting to get any for a couple of days. Maybe as late as Thursday.

I cancelled most of my errands today. We have two full tanks and two half tanks. I dread buying more when those are gone.

Sheila


----------



## cirkus (Sep 13, 2008)

Paid $3.39 today in NJ


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 13, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> Click here to read about whussup with rising gasoline prices in East Tennessee.




Shux...sound like a bunch of Bull-you-know-what to me.


----------



## irish (Sep 13, 2008)

filled up at hess in nassau county on long island very early this morning. paid $3.69 for the cheap stuff. this afternoon i believe the price was the same but there was a  line of cars waiting to get gas.
don'tcha just love how the price goes up IMMEDIATELY but takes WEEKS to come down!!


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 13, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> This is 100% rediculous and the goverment should enforce price gouging rules.



A few years back, under similar circumstances, gas stations around here jumped prices through the roof. The state's AG went after them like a pit bull and prices fell almost as fast. This time around prices have remained reasonably flat. Yesterday they were $3.49/gallon and I filled my tank today for $3.49/gallon. I haven't been back out today to see what's happened but I'm reasonably certain they have gone up some. I just doubt that the stations will try to jump them up to $5 or $6/gallon as they did in the past.


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 13, 2008)

Its price gouging if they increase the price to the consumer for fuel they've already paid or been billed for.  I hope some eager DA takes these guys on.  I'd mention that besides being illegal it is unethical, but many people don't have ethics these days.

That said, here in Henderson, NV., our gas has remained stable.  I just came home, and on the way the prices I saw for regular were all $3.59-3.61 a gallon.

Fern


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 13, 2008)

*Pump Prices Are Based On Dealers' Replacement Prices.*




Fern Modena said:


> Its price gouging if they increase the price to the consumer for fuel they've already paid or been billed for.


I don't know from price gouging -- to me that's a loaded term that tends to stifle understanding rather than promoting it.  (But that's just me.) 

Meanwhile, according to some Internet people who are trying to explain the cost of gas to the rest of us, what actually happens is something called _Replacement Pricing_ -- "The price you pay for a gallon today is the cost of the gallon the station will have buy to replace the one you just bought." 

What typically happens in between my ears any time something happens that I don't like is that I start in looking for somebody to blame.  What goes on in between my ears may or may not be soundly grounded in reality. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pwrshift (Sep 13, 2008)

Canada too!  I drive an 'import' that requires high test gas...it was $1.53 a litre today, 14 cents more than 'regular'.  Don't know what that converts to in US$ and gallons but I'll bet it's over $5 a gallon.   US prices seem cheap!


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 13, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> Meanwhile, according to some Internet people who are trying to explain the cost of gas to the rest of us, what actually happens is something called _Replacement Pricing_ -- "The price you pay for a gallon today is the cost of the gallon the station will have buy to replace the one you just bought."
> 
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA. ​


 
Except that, at least here in Utah, they don't *decrease* the price at the pump when their replacement price goes down.  They reason that they can't reduce the price for the consumer until they empty out the high priced gasoline from their tanks.  But then, as soon as they think they can raise it, they do regardless of the wholesale price they paid.  That is what has happened in the past.  Utah's AG said he was going to investigate but I've not heard anything as to what he found.  At least this morning, as I mentioned, prices had not gone up and I was relieved to be able to fill up at yesterday's prices.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 14, 2008)

$3.59 here in N. Colorado this morning -- same as a few days ago.  

Kurt


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 14, 2008)

Well, the President just called it gouging in a speech he gave (part of which was on the news), and he's a Texan, with many oilmen as friends, so he ought to know.

Fern



AwayWeGo said:


> I don't know from price gouging -- to me that's a loaded term that tends to stifle understanding rather than promoting it.  (But that's just me.)


----------



## carl2591 (Sep 14, 2008)

Reuters is reporting the Texas oil refineries could be down for up to 9 days depending on damage, repairs needed and power.  that could keep gas prices up and cause them to spike higher as well.. some reports are hinting $5.00 plus per gal soon.

glad I drive fuel efficient cars..

this might get rough for a bit and I was thinking with gas prices heading down the trip to Florida  and OLCC the end of the month was going to cost less.. maybe they will get back on line soon and we get back below 4.00 again....

have a good day


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 14, 2008)

*Ga$oline.*

I tanked up with no-name generic self-serve unleaded regular for $3*.*719 per gallon this morning -- cash only. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## carl2591 (Sep 16, 2008)

today the oil futures closed down to 92.00 BBL  and oct unlead gas was down to 2.46 gal.. gas should be right at 2.99 to 3.00 by midish oct if the refineries in tx get back online fairly quickly..


----------



## djs (Sep 16, 2008)

Paid $3.27 with my Shop & Shop card the other day in MA (before Ike hit Texas).


----------



## Icc5 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Finally going down here*

Gas finally headed down here in Calif.  Yesterday saw it at $3.81, the cheapest in a long time but still a big rip.


----------



## rachel1998 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Atlanta Gas prices*

I just saw gas at a BP station for $4.25!!!


----------



## drguy (Sep 17, 2008)

Down to $3.65 per gallon today in Boise.
Guy


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 4, 2011)

*Generic Self-Serve Cash In Advance.*

$2*.*999 per gallon in Queenstown MD (on the Eastern Shore) last night. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## jlwquilter (Feb 4, 2011)

It's taken 2 1/2 years but gas prices are getting as high as they were in the fall of 2008.

Every gas station here is *well over *$3.00 per gallon and going up every few days.


----------



## x3 skier (Feb 4, 2011)

Ohio @ 3.19 for regular today. When I left Steamboat Springs CO Tuesday it was $2.83. Will see when I get back Monday.

Cheers


----------



## Tacoma (Feb 4, 2011)

In Calgary where we drill for oil it is $1.03 a litre.  I believe it is just around 4 litres in a gallon so around $4 a gallon.  Can't believe Toronto is that much higher. Yikes!

Joan


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 5, 2011)

Shell Regular @ $3.26 gallon in Temecula, California.


----------



## Icc5 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Mountain View*

Reg. $3.33 today.


----------



## ran-ran (Feb 5, 2011)

*Rehoboth Beach, DE gas prices*


Unleaded $3.09
Premium $3.37
We have been shopping at the Safeway because you earn a .20 cent gas discount per gallon each and every time you spend $50.00 in groceries. If you are going to spend $100.00 at the store, break it up into two purchases so you can receive two .20 cent gas discounts.


----------



## beach_bumz (Feb 5, 2011)

$2.97 here in Vegas. All the gas stations around town are at $3.10ish, but the Arco near my work is at $2.97. 

I have a 44 gallon tank and still cringe when I see the pump hit $100 and it's not completely full.


----------



## jlwquilter (Feb 5, 2011)

$3.13 (with the 3 cent discount) at Wal-Mart last night. it's the cheapest gas around usually. Over $60 to fill the tank. At least it usually lasts me 2 weeks or so with just local driving (sotres, school, etc.). But still....  

DH commutes an hour to work each way. He fills the tank on the CRV every 5 days. He's going to need a raise soon just to pay for gas!


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 5, 2011)

Our gas has been steady just under $3/gal for over 6 months. I've seen it go up a few cents this week with crude hitting $100/bbl. after the Egypt unrest and concern about Suez Canal. Gas will be going up. It's good to keep the tank full as this tank is cheaper than the next one will be.

So far we can still fill the Prius for under $25 and that's good for almost 400 miles. My Chevy pickup is $60 to fill every 250 miles. Needless to say the Prius gets the most elective use.

We are on the list for an early plug-in Prius.

Jim Ricks


----------



## memereDoris (Feb 5, 2011)

Regular gas - $4.04/us gal or $1.07/litre and I'm surrounded by pumpjacks and oil rigs.


----------

